# Amazon Sword leaves rotten



## doublefake (May 13, 2004)

The leaves of one amazon sword of mineare rotten from bottom, the root seems ok though. What is the problem with the plant? Should I cut all the rotten leaves?


----------



## jmelnek (Dec 20, 2004)

Was it newly planted? It could just be absorbing all of the nutrients out of the leaf, kinda like crypts do when they melt from transplantation. I am not for sure so lets hope others have some input into this.

Josh


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

you need to post your tank parameters and fert dosing schedule...


----------



## doublefake (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, jmelnek and triple red.
It has been planted for over one month. I have not teseted the water parameters for I have no test kit right now. The tank was kept at 83~84F (Discus tank), with 0 nitrate due to wet/dry filtration and frequent water change. I am dosing seachem flourite weekly, just following the directions.
The rotten leaves occur after the lack of water change for one week because of the vacation.


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

im assuming you mean flourish and not flourite :tongue: anyhow...flourish is a comprehensive fert , but its not enough..you are going to need more ferts...how much more depends on your lighting and if you have co2..if you have a low-med light tank you can get away with using sechems line of ferts...i had transparent leaves and i added pottasium and nitrate and it cleared up..as for the rotton leaves you have to pull the entire stem off from the crown up


----------



## doublefake (May 13, 2004)

I have 220W over the 55 Gal tank, and I am using yeast CO2. So you think it is because of lack of ferts? However, I do notice the fast growth of algae so I assume there are enough pottasium and nitrate.


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

4 watts per gallon with co2 and all you dose is flourish :icon_bigg ...you need to check out this website http://rexgrigg.com/
this will help understanding ferts and dosing them roud:


----------



## doublefake (May 13, 2004)

Thank you for the information, triple red. I had already ordered pre PMDD Mix from Greg Waston. I do not want the mess to mix different ingredients.
If I dose my tank under the direction, will it be safe to the discus? Especially, if the nitrate level is above 5PPM. And should I keep on doesing the seachem flourish?


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

from what i gather,its not nitrate that is bad for discus but organic pollutants accumulating in the water...hence the need for so many large water changes.. only high doses of nitrate are considered bad(40ppm and above) 
the pmdd mix is considered a macronutrient mix ...you still need to add micronutrients...you could either use your flourish or get plantex from greg watson


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

That's awefully high light for using just DIY yeast and dosing only fluorish. In fact, DIY yeast really won't provide enough Co2 for a tank that size. It's really best for tanks ~30g and smaller. Invest in pressurized Co2 --- it will be the best investment you ever make for your plants, trust me! As for the ferts, you should check out --> www.gregwatson.com for dirt cheap fertilizers and instructions on how to add them. Good luck!
-Ryan



doublefake said:


> I have 220W over the 55 Gal tank, and I am using yeast CO2. So you think it is because of lack of ferts? However, I do notice the fast growth of algae so I assume there are enough pottasium and nitrate.


----------



## doublefake (May 13, 2004)

thanks, red triple and ringram, I notice the PMDD pre mix has Plantex CSM+B, which should include trace elements. Do you think it is enough?
I am considering investing in a pressurized Co2. But I am wondering where to refill it? and how long will it take to refill it, so should I prepare a back up tank?


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

you can have your co2 refilled at a welding shop or even a fire extiguisher service shop...if you get your tank from them ..they prob would offer a swap when your tank runs out..no wait...and since you run high light and now pressurized co2, you might want to look into the ei method of dosing....


----------



## doublefake (May 13, 2004)

What is ei method of dosing?


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

ei stands for estimative index... you can go here for background info http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1
there is post in the water parameter section of this web site that deals with how to dose correctly its called Dosing Regime's_ and its at the top of the page


----------



## doublefake (May 13, 2004)

Thanks, triple red. Another question, I am using the UV sterilizer, will it effect the nutritions I am dosing?


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

supposedly it breaks down chelated iron...there are differing opinions on that subject though...... its also known to break down the compounds in flourish excel (as far as i know, you dont use this anyway)..... so i doubt that it will have an effect on your ferts...


----------



## doublefake (May 13, 2004)

I am using the seachem flourish and will use the PMDD pre-mix formula. So there is nothing the UV sterilizer can break down, right?


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

i think both the pmdd and flourish contain chelated iron ... there are differing opinions on weather or not the uv will break it down...im gonna go out on a limb and say no....but what you should do is watch your plants for an iron deficiency..leaves growing in pale or yellow


----------



## cody1250x (May 14, 2014)

With my uv sterilizer running in my 55g when dosing with seachem flourish I had problems with the water getting cloudy not positive why just thought id give u a heads up


----------

